

Taming The Social Media Firehose, Part III – Tumblr - RonileSille13
http://blog.gnip.com/tumblr-firehose/

======
DrSkippy27
Part 3 post on consuming social media firehoses... Also, see Part 1
(<http://blog.gnip.com/streaming-api/>), which gives a high-level view of
social media firehoses, Part 2 (<http://blog.gnip.com/twitter-reaction-
earthquake/>), which gives a data science example.

